# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  بهترین کتاب برای J2EE
با سلام
می خواستم بدونم به نظر شما بهترین کتاب برای J2EE(بر همگان واضح ومبرهن است که انگلیسی!) چیه؟
من بیشتر یه کتابی می خوام که با انجام پروژه اون رو یاد داده باشه
با تشکر

----------


## Inprise

با توجه به اینکه خیلی وقت نیست جاوا رو شروع کردی :



*J2EE : The Complete Reference
McGraw-Hill*

نسخه افست رو میتونی حول و حوش انقلاب پیدا کنی 

موفق باشی

----------

خیلی متشکرم ازتون از کجای میدان انقلاب میشه پیداش کرد؟من تا به حال ندیدمش
البته من کتاب Bible و یکی دوتا از سان و از Wrox Expert One-On-One رو E-book اش رو دارم والبته کتاب دیتل رو هم دارم ولی واقعا مفتضحانه است!!!
چون بیشتر به ساخت محیط گرافیکی پرداخته تا..... از هر کدی 90٪ اش ساخت محیط گرافیکیه
با تشکر
راستی این کتابه چاپ سال چنده؟
باز هم متشکر از لطف شما :D

----------


## Inprise

-روبری دانشگاه تهران

- این کمی از بقیه بهتره

- من هنوز یه کتاب ایده آل یا حتی "خوب" در مورد J2EE ندیدم ؛ باید کار کنی و تجربه کسب کنی و خودت به خیلی چیزا برسی ، _شاید یکی از دلائلش هم وسعت بسیار زیاد موضوع های موجوده که باعث میشه کمتر کسی بتونه روی اکثرش تسلط داشته باشه ، فی الواقع - به عنوان یک نظر شخصی - بهترین کتابی که در مورد J2EE خوندم کتاب Building J2EE Applications with the Rational Unified Process هست که بطور کل پیاده سازی رو بیخیال شده و با نیم نگاهی به RUP ، در مورد توسعهء سیستمها مبتنی بر J2EE مطلب نوشته ._

- موضوعات کتاب The Complete Reference :

<span dir=ltr>Part I: J2EE Basics 
1: Java 2 Enterprise Edition Overview 
2: J2EE Multi-Tier Architecture 
3: J2EE Best Practices 
4: J2EE Design Patterns and Frameworks 
Part II: J2EE Databases 
5: J2EE Database Concepts 
6: JDBC Objects 
7: JDBC and Embedded SQL 
Part III: J2EE Foundation 
8: HTML, XML, and XHTML 
9: Java and XML 
10: Java servlets 
11: Java ServerPages 
12: Enterprise JavaBeans 
Part IV: J2EE Interconnectivity 
13: JavaMail API 
14: Java Interface Definition Language and CORBA 
15: Java Remote Method Invocation 
16: Java Message Service 
17: Security 
18: Java Naming and Directory Interface API 
Part V: Web Services 
19: SOAP 
20: Universal Description, Discovery, and Integration (UDDI) 
21: Electronic Business XML 
22: The Java API for XML Registries (JAXR) 
23: Web Services Description Language (WSDL) 
Part VI: Appendixes 
A: HTTP References 
B: Cookie References 
C: Enterprise JavaBeans References 
D: JavaMail References 
E: Java Interface Definition Language and CORBA 
F: Java Remote Method Invocation 
G: Java Message Service 
H: Java Security 
I: Java Naming and Directory Interface 
J: Simple Object Access Protocol 
K: Universal, Description, Discovery, Integration 
L: Electronic Business XML 
M: The Java API for XML Registries</span>

2002-2003

----------

ایول بابا !!! اینپرایز سریع :D 
فقط یه سوال این کتاب
 Building J2EE Applications with the Rational Unified Process 
که گفتید این به درد من میخوره 
اصلا تو ایران پیدا میشه
چون من هم خیلی دوست دارم درباره ی توسعه ی J2EE مطلب بخونم
با تشکر

----------

یه سوال دیگه فقط Wrox Expert One-On-One اینو دیدید؟
اونجوری که من حدس زدم از مباحثش بیشتر به مباحث طراحی و فلسفی ( البته در مقوله ی خودش) پرداخنه.دسته؟
با تشکر

----------


## Inprise

- کتابی که عرض شد رو بصورت Warez گیر آوردم ؛ احتمالا" بزودی یک مجموعه ابزار/کتاب انحصارا" مربوط به جاوا توسط مدیر سایت منتشر میشه که اگر ازش بخای این مورد رو هم براش میفرستم .

- کتاب انتشارات Wrox رو نخوندم ، نظری نمیتونم بدم .

موفق باشی

----------

منتظر سی دی حتما هستیم
من هم از همین طریق غیر اخلاقی :wink: کتاب های زیادی گیر آورده ام اما مشکل اینجاست که خوندن کتاب پای کامپیوتر سخته و پرینت گرفتنش هم مشکل!
شما خودتان از چه طریقی معمولا E-book می خوانید پای کامپیوتر یا پرینت گرفته شده؟
راستی من هم خیلی کتاب های جاوا دارم اگر خواستید حاضرم در سی دی برنامه نویس بزارمشون ( افتخاریست برای ما :D )
با تشکر

----------


## Inprise

> شما خودتان از چه طریقی معمولا E-book می خوانید پای کامپیوتر یا پرینت گرفته شده؟


هر دو . بستگی داره




> مشکل اینجاست که خوندن کتاب پای کامپیوتر سخته و پرینت گرفتنش هم مشکل!


دقیقا" برای همین نکته احتمالا" حاج مهدی یه راه حلی داشته باشه ؛ البته مطمئن نیستم بخاد بصورت یک سرویس عمومی ارائه اش کنه ، اما ممکنه بتونید Ebook بهش بدید و ازش "کتاب" بگیرید ( با تمام مشخصات یک کتاب و هزینه ای کمتر از پرینت ) یا شاید بتونه جائی رو بهت معرفی کنه ، یا خودش در این زمینه کار کنه ؛ بپرس ازش .  :wink: 

عصر خوش

----------

ایول آقا مهدی ما رو دریاب!!!! :wink: 
این جوری خیلی خوب میشه :D  :D

----------


## houtanal

> خیلی متشکرم ازتون از کجای میدان انقلاب میشه پیداش کرد؟من تا به حال ندیدمش


از 16 آذر که میای پایین دست راست یه راهرو که پله میخوره میره بالا کتابهاشم آخرین باری که من ازش خریدم نصف قیمت بود.

----------

شما SAL رو میگی . میشناسمش . اما اون کتاب های افست نداره . در ضمن معمولا کتاب هاش خیلی جدید نیستن. ولی خوب قیمتش خوبه.
با تشکر

----------


## Farshad Paydar

با تشکر از همه دوستان .
من مشهد هستم .نمیدونستم J2EE : The Complete Reference  افستش تو بازار تهران هست فکر نمیکنم تو مشهد باشه. میخوام بدم برام بخرن . خیلی خلیل ممنون میشم اگر قیمتش رو بگید یا اگر شماره تلفنی چیزی از انتشاراتش دارید بدید تماس بگیرم . پیشاپیش از همکاری شما ممنون.

----------

فرشاد جان من امروز - فردا می رم که این کتابرو بخرم حتما می گم بهت دقیقا کجا بوده؟
راستی استاد اینپرایز یه سوال 
شما J2EE Best Practice رو دیدید؟کتاب خوبیه؟
با تشکر

----------


## Farshad Paydar

qmars عزیز دستت درد نکنه .ممنون.
راستی اگه مشهد کاری داشته باشی ما هستیم ها.

----------


## Inprise

> شما J2EE Best Practice رو دیدید؟کتاب خوبیه؟


آره ؛ نظرم رو قبلا" گفتم .

موفق باشی

----------

با سلام مجدد
فرشاد جان مخلصیم
من دقیقا فردا ساعت 8-9 شب اسم کتاب فروشی که اون کتاب رو که استاد اینپرایز نوشته رو داره بهت می گم
در ضمن یه صحبت دیگه با استاد اینپرایز شرمنده نمی دونم من چیزی نمی بینم یا شما فراموش کردید.تو کجا نظرتون رو درباره ی اون نوشتید؟
باز هم از شما که سعی در ارتقای دانش ما دارید متشکرم :D

----------


## Farshad Paydar

qmars جان .دستت درد نکنه . فقط لطفا قیمتش روهم به من اطلاع بده که میخوام بدم کسی برام بخره . بدونم چقدر بهش پول بدم .
قربانت.

----------

با سلام
استاد اینپرایز ما که امروز انقلاب رو زیر و رو کردیم پیدا نشد شما میشه بگید کدوم شرکت افستش کرده و نیز قیمتش رو
من فقط یه جا رفتم اون گفت تموم کرده در ضمن اون افست نبود اورجینال بود و 21000 تومان هم قیمتش بود
استاد ما رو دریاب از کت و کول افتادیم از بس انقلاب رو گشتیم!
با تشکر

----------


## Farshad Paydar

خسته نباشی داش qmars :)  :)

----------

زنده باشی داش فرشاد :D 
استاد اینپرایز جواب نیود؟ :D

----------

من دوباره این سایت های فروش کتاب خارجی رو هم جستجو کردم فقط همین 21000 تومانی رو داشتن
در ضمن یه نکته ی جالب به سایت آمازون رفتم و نظرات مشتریان رو در مورد این کتاب دیدم . خیلی بد گفته بودند
آقای اینپرایز مطمئنید این کتاب رای مبتدی ها خوبه؟ :D 
با تشکر

----------


## Kishpi

Can the book be downloaded

----------


## GeniusNapster

baraye java  kollan  ketabaye  entesharat e  WROX   behtarinhast  agar  gir  byaaryn , va  baraye  j2ee  ieki az  ketabaye  kheili  khoob ketabe j2ee  BiBle  hast  ke  tooie  tehran mojoode

----------


## it4six

ببخشید اگه یه ای بوک چاپ شه که دیگه ای بوک نیست  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------

